# Tybee 12-8



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

After a bit of boat scrubbing and fish cleaning, I felt like running down to the Tybee hole for a little jig tossing. Completely skunked although I did get a couple bumps on a Bass Assasin in Silver Mullet color. Couple other people were fishing the spot using cut shrimp and bottom rigs. I could only shake my head and laugh while they got frustrated. I can only hope that they'll give up and leave the spot alone from now on. Water is pretty cold right now and things should be pretty slow until the temps come back up into the mid 60's sometime in late March or early April.

It's going to be a loooooong winter.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hope you get your wish E with the H2O temps . That would sure help out . Good Luck


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ya better watch out, if the striper fishing doesn't get good around here, you might see me showing up from time to time around the Sebastian Inlet.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Come on down and bring the Guieness witchya .


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey E


Tell me a little bout' striper fishing around Tybee? Was not really sure that they come down this far south?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

We get them in the river, usually around Savannah itself. They spend most of their time in fresh water in the upper parts of the Savannah River between here and the dam in Augusta. In the wintertime, they move downstream and hang out around the bridges and structure in the main river as well as the ICW. Sometimes they go all the way out into the sounds but they aren't something you can target consistently that far out. Most people around here fish for them from boats trolling diving plugs or pitching bucktails towards bridges, etc. All fish in the Savannah River and tributaries must be released per GA DNR regulations.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Cool man...Thanks for the heads up. Do they get big ....say 30" or better?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There's been some big ones and 30"+ is not uncommon. If you're willing to ante up the cash, there are guides who can put you right on them.


----------

